# Ingrandire una partizione

## koma

dovrei ingrandire una partizione (quella di root) /dev/hdb4 (reiserfs)

inglobando una vecchia /dev/hdb5 (vfat).

Come faccio a formattare la vfat e ingrandire la reiserfs?

----------

## bsolar

Se la fat si trova "dopo" la reiser non c'è problema. Elimina la fat e allarga la reiser. Puoi fare a mano con fdisk/resize-reiserfs o usare parted, ad ogni modo alla fine fai un fsck con fix-fixable e sei a posto.

----------

## koma

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Se la fat si trova "dopo" la reiser non c'è problema. Elimina la fat e allarga la reiser. Puoi fare a mano con fdisk/resize-reiserfs o usare parted, ad ogni modo alla fine fai un fsck con fix-fixable e sei a posto.

 ho capito un decimo... se ti esprimi in codice capisco mejo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## koma

rileggendolo attentamente qlcsina ho capito.

a qnt pare ho qlc problema:

   Name        Flags      Part Type  FS Type          [Label]        Size (MB)

 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------

                            Pri/Log   Free Space                           8.23 

    hdb5                    Logical   Win95 FAT32                      19732.45 

    hdb6        Boot        Logical   Linux ReiserFS                      98.71 

    hdb7                    Logical   Linux                              509.97 

    hdb8                    Logical   Linux ReiserFS                   9674.87

li riscrivo ankora na volta? eccoli

----------

## xlyz

bsolar intendeva che puoi solo spostare la fine di una partizione, ma non l'inizio

nel tuo caso mi sa che ti tocca cancellare e rifare

----------

## koma

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nel tuo caso mi sa che ti tocca cancellare e rifare

 

COSA COSA COSA? RIMUOVERE GENTOO E REINSTALLARLA? MA COSA HAI FUMATO FRATELLO?

----------

## Benve

Scusa ma non capisco.

Vuoi attaccare hdb5 a hdb6 no?

Per farci cosa? hdb6 non è /boot?

Mica devi reinstallare tutto, basta che ti sposti quei 100Mb da qualche parte e poi li rimetti dove andrà il tuo /boot nuovo

----------

## koma

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Scusa ma non capisco.
> 
> Vuoi attaccare hdb5 a hdb6 no?
> 
> Per farci cosa? hdb6 non è /boot?
> ...

 

i dati del primo post erano inventati =)

io voglio unire 

la part di root  / (hdb8) alla part vfat (hdb5)

----------

## Benve

spedisci i dati giusti

----------

## bsolar

 *koma wrote:*   

> i dati del primo post erano inventati

 

Cos'è ci fai le finte?  :Shocked: 

 *koma wrote:*   

> =)

 

Due badilate sulle gengive ti dovrebbero far passare la voglia di ridere...  :Twisted Evil:   :Razz: 

CMQ che io sappia non si può cambiare il punto di inizio di un file system... quindi al massimo puoi backuppare, ridisegnare le partizioni e ripristinare la tua "/" nella nuova partizione.

----------

## koma

 *koma wrote:*   

> rileggendolo attentamente qlcsina ho capito.
> 
> a qnt pare ho qlc problema:
> 
>    Name        Flags      Part Type  FS Type          [Label]        Size (MB)
> ...

 

----------

## johnnystuff

Ma non è possibile! Ci sono hdb6 e hdb7 in mezzo!!   :Shocked: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *johnnystuff wrote:*   

> Ma non è possibile! Ci sono hdb6 e hdb7 in mezzo!!  

 

Forse dico una cazzata, ma se koma, formattasse la vfat come reiserfs, e poi gli mettesse un mountpoint tipo /home non otterrebbe di distribuire il carico della sua / su entrambe le partizioni ? Cosi' non dovrebbe preoccuparsi di unirle.

Coda

----------

## cerri

Ah, certo, ma dipende da quello che vuole fare.

----------

## koma

Come si fa?   :Sad: 

----------

## d3vah

Fatti un tar della partizione gentoo o un qualsiasi tipo di bakup.... mettilo su un cd o su un altro hd, formatta tutto e rimettilo  :Smile: 

Un po' barbarico ma dovrebbe fungere

----------

## koma

poi booto su quella partizione (copiata) e se funziona elimino l'altra e poi allargo la nuova CIUSTO?

----------

## Gandalf98

Non hai nessun altro HD per fare il backup?

io userei hdb5 come root (~20GB per /home mi sembrano eccessivi ovviamente se sei utente unico):

-)quindi salverei i dati utili in hdb5.

-)formatterei hdb5 con mkmkreiserfs.

-)Per copiare le partizioni io ho sempre utilizzato cpio (tar mi ha dato sempre delle grane se di mezzo c'è /dev) da una distro esterna (Gentoo livecd, knoppix.....) e creando /mnt/original (hdb8) /mnt/copy (hdb5) poi:

```

#cd /mnt/original

#find . -depth -mount -print | cpio -pdvm /mnt/copy

```

-)ora puoi formattare hdb8 e spostarci la tua home

-)riediti fstab, e lilo

-)fai una chroot come quella dell'installazione iniziale di gentoo

```

#lilo -v

```

-)reboot e tutto dovrebbe essere a posto

Non so se mi sono dimenticato qualcosa, quindi controlla bene prima di agire. Comunque una copia di backup è fortemente consigliata!

Già che ci sono, perchè init 1 prima del tar???

----------

## leon_73

Scusate ma formattare la partizione vfat in reiser e poi fare semplicemente  *Quote:*   

> mount -o bind /una_dir /l'altra_dir

 .

Dovresti ottenere una dir equivalente alla somme dei due... se non sbaglio   :Confused: 

Ciao 

Leo

----------

## koma

mi è venuta un'idea... io ho anke hda (un hd da 40 gb) con una ntfs.

Se rimuovo la ntfs

TOTALMENTE (c'è solo quella su tutto l'hd)

la riformatto reiserfs

+ una reiser per lo swap

e ci copio sopra tutto (cp -opzionespecialechemidirete / /mnt/winzozz

poi modifico il lilo e do un 

#lilo

#lilo -v

Quindi modifico fstab in /mnt/winzozz/etc/fstab

settandogli lo swap e la home gusti...

Andrebbe tutto bene?

Ditemi di si vi prego!

----------

## Benve

si, trovi tutto in un post precedente.

PS. la mia prima installazione è avvenuta in modo simile

----------

## koma

ho già cercato ma nn la trovo :\\\\ sai aiutarmi?

----------

## koma

ok ho formattato hda con cfdisk vi pasto il cfdisk di hda (il futuro HD primario)

e di hdb (quello che uso ora)

HDA

```
                              Disk Drive: /dev/hda

                        Size: 40020664320 bytes, 40.0 GB

              Heads: 255   Sectors per Track: 63   Cylinders: 4865

    Name        Flags      Part Type  FS Type          [Label]        Size (MB)

 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    hda1                    Primary   Linux ReiserFS                   29997.60                                                            

^?]  da2                    Primary   Win95 FAT32      [^]              8998.46

    hda3        Boot        Primary   Linux ReiserFS                     501.75

    hda4                    Primary   Linux                              518.20

```

HDB

```
     Name                 Flags               Part Type          FS Type                     [Label]                    Size (MB)

 -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

                                                Pri/Log           Free Space                                                  8.23         

      hdb5                                      Logical           Win95 FAT32                                             19732.45

      hdb6                 Boot                 Logical           Linux ReiserFS                                             98.71

      hdb7                                      Logical           Linux                                                     509.97

      hdb8                                      Logical           Linux ReiserFS                                          19674.87

```

ora ho provato a dare un:

```

#lilo -v

```

ed ecco la risposta

```
# lilo -v

LILO version 22.5.1, Copyright (C) 1992-1998 Werner Almesberger

Development beyond version 21 Copyright (C) 1999-2003 John Coffman

Released 28-Mar-2003 and compiled at 13:33:52 on Aug  6 2003.

Reading boot sector from /dev/hda

Warning: Int 0x13 function 8 and function 0x48 return different

head/sector geometries for BIOS drive 0x80

    fn 08: 1024 cylinders, 255 heads, 63 sectors

    fn 48: 19158 cylinders, 16 heads, 63 sectors

Warning: Int 0x13 function 8 and function 0x48 return different

head/sector geometries for BIOS drive 0x81

    fn 08: 1024 cylinders, 255 heads, 63 sectors

    fn 48: 19161 cylinders, 16 heads, 63 sectors

Using BITMAP secondary loader

Calling map_insert_data

Mapping bitmap file /boot/img1.bmp

Calling map_insert_file

Warning: 'menu-scheme' not supported by boot loader

Boot image: /boot/bzImage

Mapping RAM disk /boot/initrd-1280x1024

Added Gentoo *

Boot other: /dev/hda1, on /dev/hda, loader CHAIN

Fatal: First sector of /dev/hda1 doesn't have a valid boot signature

thekoma root # 

```

Cosa faccio?

Tenete presente che non ho ancora copiato nulla e la FAT32 che vedete in hda è stata creata con cfdisk ma mi sembra strana (quell "?" nn so cosa significhi)

----------

## Benve

 *koma wrote:*   

> ho già cercato ma nn la trovo :\\\\ sai aiutarmi?

 

Mi riferivo a questo

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=67554&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=

ma ti serve solo per le opzioni da dare a cp

----------

## koma

Ho risolto buona parte dei problemi.

Ora non mi resta che un cp -a / /mnt/hda1

solo che mi si ferma e oltre un certo valor enn va :\ bho

----------

## koma

Ehi ma vi siete dimenticati di me?  :Crying or Very sad: 

Uff ora mi sto copiando tutte le directory con cp -Rf

omettendo /mnt (altrimenti mi crea una serie infinita di /mnt :\

e /dev .

Ora /dev come lo ricreo?

Non posso copiarlo paro paro vero? help

----------

## Gandalf98

Io ho copiato anche /dev con cpio, e non ho avuto nessun problema!

```

#cd /mnt/original 

#find . -depth -mount -print | cpio -pdvm /mnt/copy 

```

----------

